# Stihl TS 460 concrete saw



## kyle.kipple (Dec 9, 2016)

Was hoping someone could post up a picture or a link regarding fuel line routing for this saw. A gentleman brought his over for me to get running. The lines I believe have been crossed with the ariation system but I'm not 100%. Anyone help a fella out here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 9, 2016)

I can probably fax you pictures, not sure how to work the scanner outwise.


----------



## kyle.kipple (Dec 9, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I can probably fax you pictures, not sure how to work the scanner outwise.


If you're willing that'd be great. I can pm you a fax number.!


----------

